# IRS Warns Offshore Account Holders



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

from forbes

Forbes Welcome


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

If we owe taxes, then we owe taxes. My wife and I signed the disclosure documents with our bank here in the Philippines the same day we opened our accounts.
The only people that need to worry are those that go over the $10,000 max amount and owe taxes. Best to just file the tax papers if any is owed.


----------

